# GPS Locations



## coomby (Jul 23, 2015)

Lately I've been playing around creating Point Of Interest files that can be loaded into navigation devices (TomTom, Navman, Google Earth). I've mostly finished doing the Australian ones (415 Lodges entered and only one state remaining), but I am curious to know whether I should keep going and do the U.S next. Would anyone else download and use the file on their GPS? The Australian ones have already been loaded up online both here in this forum and on the TomTom Home server and is free. 
It is a daunting task, but thought I should get opinions/thoughts before I decided to battle on. The aim is to make locating lodges much easier, especially for the 'travelling mason'.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 23, 2015)

It would be a life work to do for the US, and the technology may change by then.

I thought someone else was doing an app?


----------



## coomby (Jul 23, 2015)

That's what I'm worried about. I think GPSs are starting to become rarer due to mobile phone capabilities.
The way I worked it with the Australian lodges was that I did it as Town Based search rather than doing it by Lodge Name. This cut down the amount of listings significantly due to multiple lodges being run out of a single location. The only thing I would have liked to incorporate, are the lodge sessions. But I think that would be difficult to include.

Thanks for your feedback, I may be doing it for nothing and probably should have a look at making it a mobile application instead.


----------

